
6 Startup Lessons For The Year 2007 - python_kiss
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/6_startup_lessons_2007.php?
======
python_kiss
The market has a natural tendency to segement. This trend is driven by both,
the consumers and the businesses. Considering that point in mind, I believe
that the next big social network/startup will be much smaller than MySpace. We
are in the era of super-niches; the market we appeal to will get smaller as
the competition among startups increase.

That said, I would like to propose one "lesson" I did not mention in the
article: "As the target niche becomes more narrow, so will the funding". A
niche that is sufficiently small might not attract any funding at all! So
there is a downside to being small that must remain in check if you wish to
attract funding. Enjoy :) \- Jawad Shuaib

